# Spark plug carbon fueling Storm 2410



## satch222

I have a Storm 2410 and I'm using a Champion RN9YC plug. The other day I had to clean the plug 4 times to get through my driveway. It would just shut off and not restart. I pulled the plug, sprayed it with some carb cleaner and then it would run for another 10-15 minutes. Then I'd have to pull and clean again. Each time it was covered in black soot.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dauntae

Are you running with the choke on? That is showing it is running rich fouling the plug.


----------



## satch222

No. Once it starts, I can turn the choke off. This just started this year. I have had the snowblower since 2009.


----------



## RedOctobyr

That's interesting, often carbs start to run lean, due to getting dirty over time. Suddenly running rich is less-common. 

If the float in the carb was leaking, the fuel level in the carb bowl would be higher, making you run rich. My thought would be to check the carb's float. Make sure there's no sloshing from inside the float, indicating gas in it. And there may be a way to check the carb's float height, a service manual might have a spec for that.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF satch222

Might be the float in the carb is starting to go bad and allowing the fuel level in the float bowl to be above normal. That would cause it to run rich.

I can't remember off hand if you can tip it on it's side (with low fuel) and reach the float bowl without peeling off the shroud that runs around three sides of the engine. Real PITA. Yes I have one too :devil:

If tilting it and pulling the bowl lets you remove the float you can check it to see or hear if it has fuel in it. Any at all and it's bad. If you're unsure, youtube is your friend on what's involved.
Just remember you're going to have some small parts in there you have to be careful with like the needle.

https://www.google.com/search?q=che...rome..69i57.7567j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

.


----------



## Motor City

Is the oil overfilled or the carb float is sticking and filling the crankcase full of gas?


----------



## broo

On my old car, the plugs did get carbon black due to a wrong gap. Have you checked it ?

After correcting the gap, I ran a few tanks with a cleaner additive and it's been fine since.


----------



## VirginIASnow

Remember, most snow blowers do not have air filters so maybe something has restricted the carb-intake causing it to run rich.


----------



## tdipaul

.

For a 4 stroke to foul plugs this fast something is very wrong. 

So wrong that there should be TONS of black or blue smoke coming out of the exhaust. 

*Is there? *

If its black Id say either the main jet was enlarged too much or has fallen out! 

Are yopu the original owner of the machine?

If no smoke at all it could be an ignition problem.


----------

